# This is getting ridiculous now!



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Ok......I can understand that they are understaffed and overworked but how many kids are gonna have to die before the Welfare System in Florida decides to do something? Don't you think this is getting ridiculous? So what if they are foster kids etc. They are still kids and I think the people working at the Welfare System should at least care a little.  Just like corporate america it seems the Welfare Board is more interested in C.Y.A than the kids. NO one wants to be responsible and fess up to their mistakes.

Another kid has died.....


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I couldn't agree more. In Florida it's not just the odd isolated incidents, it's endemic.
I see this bit on 60 Minutes or Dateline or whatever about these 4 kids who were imprisoned and starved for years. On top of that the foster parents' older son tortured the kids routinely. And what happened to the foster parents? NOTHING!!! It makes me so **** mad    

Jock


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Is there no regulation for a minimum number of times a social worker is supposed to *visually see* the child in question? Surprise inspections of the foster homes?? In my opinion, this is no different than adoption and we all know what adoptive parents are put through. Furthermore, foster families *get paid* for kids living in their houses - it's not all in the interest of altruism.

Unfortunately, the *good* FL foster parents will (for a time) wear the same badge of shame as the bad ones - and the system.


----------



## sammiemom (Jun 16, 2002)

I just saw the very end of the news story but I heard the social worker lied in her report about seeing the child the day he died.

We had a case here on Maryland, where a child died from neglect. 
Every time social services went to the house they "didn't see anything wrong"

It is really sad.


----------

